# Transfering line from one reel to another.



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Spinning reels twist the line as it goes on the spool and untwist it as you cast. If you pull it off with a loose drag then it won't untwist on the way off. You are better off opening the bail arm and using some alternative friction.

This is the opposite to taking it off the original spool where there was no twist.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2012)

Use a towel and grip the line to the rod as you are winding.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

gra said:


> Run it through a phone book.


x2


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2012)

Who still has a phone book?


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

nezevic said:


> Who still has a phone book?


I was wondering that myself.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I take my line off by attaching a spool to a drill and winding it off the side.
I then wind it back on to the reel through a wet rag, that I hold against the shaft of the rod.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Joel said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > I take my line off by attaching a spool to a drill and winding it off the side.
> ...


I'm not sure, but it is pretty quick and easy to do it this way, so I have stuck with it.
If you want to reverse the line, you need to transfer from one spool to another though.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

nezevic said:


> Who still has a phone book?


I use one to reach the adults table


----------



## foxx1 (Jun 3, 2012)

nezevic said:


> Who still has a phone book?


Call me old school but I still find that a phone book is the most effective way to apply impact without showing signs of bruising.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2012)

Phone books have so many use and the best bit is there free.


----------

